
Show HN: Where to go when on vacation – easy travel planning - kudakogda
https://kudakogda.com
======
gus_massa
Hi from Argentina!

Many of the searches are empty, perhaps you can offer to extend the search to
similar categories or dates.

Does it generate trips with intermediate stops? Perhaps there are not too many
direct flights.

Does the "winter" category filter according to the date?

Does the "beach" category filter according to the date? (This is more tricky.
Beaches in the south of Argentina close during winter. Beaches in Brazil are
open all year long.)

Can I filter by price? (It looks difficult to estimate.)

Distance?

~~~
kudakogda
Hi Gus,

Thank you for your feedback! :)

This is an MVP, so it has only the basic features so far. But we are actively
working on adding up more.

Could you please write which search parameters you have used so that you've
got the empty results?

Currently, we show both direct & indirect flights, but later we will add the
filters for that.

Right now in the MVP, the activities are not split by months, we just show
which activities are at a location in general. In the next versions, we plan
to split them by months, so the users know when to ski and when to go to the
beaches in a location. In addition, users will be able to filter by the sea
temperature.

The results are auto sorted by price, by the cheapest selected month in each
location. Those cheapest prices per location have the brighter button. Later
we plan to make a filter by price & flight duration and many other parameters
:)

~~~
gus_massa
From Buenos Aires to Everywhere. Only Sightseeing. (In Chrome.) The complete
search is:
[https://kudakogda.com/table?flyTo=Everywhere:-1&flyFrom=buen...](https://kudakogda.com/table?flyTo=Everywhere:-1&flyFrom=buenos-
aires_ba_ar&departureMode=concrete_date&returnMode=return&flyTime=2019:11:20,2019:11:30&passengerData=1:0:0&activities=city_culture)
(I can provide a screenshot if it's useful.)

About the price, I was thinking about the total price including hotel, fees
for activities, that is difficult to calculate. It makes more sense to use
only the price of the flight.

~~~
kudakogda
Hi, thank you very much! You have found a bug in our code, we have fixed it
today.

As for the pricing, in MVP we only show airfare prices so far. Later we can
add hotels, cars, etc.

~~~
gus_massa
Fixed :)

------
kudakogda
Hello HN! We would like to introduce a new tool for easy vacation planning -
[https://kudakogda.com](https://kudakogda.com).

It combines the handpicked top-600 locations from all over the world +
climates & tourist seasons + flight prices and durations. Now you do not need
to browse many websites to find out where to go when.

This is an MVP, and later we plan to add much more search parameters and
countries/locations info.

If you have questions, we’ll be here to answer them. We’d love any feedback
and ideas.

Thanks :) Maryna & Sergii

